# Bahaim garden , Israel , Haifa , HDR.



## Shahar Levi (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi.

I thought I've opened this topic , but it dissappeared on me 

So there we go again , first time i try to combine HDR.

The photo was taken today , in the bahaim garden in Haifa , Israel.


----------



## abraxas (Feb 9, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## danir (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow. great image.
Dani


----------



## Dutchie (Feb 9, 2007)

Love the different colors! Very pretty!


----------



## cjm (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow that's some garden! Nice shot.


----------



## bla (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow, beautiful place.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 10, 2007)

Interesting point of view.
Wonderful colours.
Beautiful subject.

Welcome to ThePhotoForum, Shahar.
Your first submission of this same photo may have gone lost in the forum crash that we suffered on Wednesday night, so anything from Monday till then got lost.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 11, 2007)

amazing place and an amazing photo


----------

